# Costumes for Couples



## Zaria (Aug 1, 2016)

Halloween is a special time for my boyfriend and I. We've been wanting to dress up together but we never know what to dress as. He wants something unique and new but I'm not sure what to dress as. Any ideas?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

One of the coolest ideas I saw for a couple a couple years back was Peter Pan and his Shadow. Not saying that's a great idea for the two of you, but I think it shows a different way of thinking about things that might inspire you.


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

I think the options are really endless! Google and then decide if you're buying or making them. The Internet to the rescue  I am sure you'll find something great that will suit your tastes.


----------



## Zaria (Aug 1, 2016)

GobbyGruesome said:


> One of the coolest ideas I saw for a couple a couple years back was Peter Pan and his Shadow. Not saying that's a great idea for the two of you, but I think it shows a different way of thinking about things that might inspire you.


Hahaha, something like that would actually be cool. He and I both have the same length hair, his a tad longer and curlier but we could do Wendy and her shadow to mix it up completely haha.


----------



## Zaria (Aug 1, 2016)

That's a good idea! Could try to get inspired by it. There's a few ideas I had, but he thinks they're too common hahaha. Morticia and Gomez, Frankenstein and his Bride, Baby Firefly and Otis Driftwood(he likes that one though lol)


----------



## Halloweenutter (Feb 6, 2015)

All great! I just Google and there are so many fun options.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Zaria said:


> Hahaha, something like that would actually be cool. He and I both have the same length hair, his a tad longer and curlier but we could do Wendy and her shadow to mix it up completely haha.


We know a couple who have pretty similar builds and were both quite short – one year for Halloween they dressed up as each other (each had a bit of a signature fashion style too so that made it easier.) It worked really well. I honestly at first I didn't really notice - it just felt like something was wrong. My mind was working overtime trying to correct for some kind of anomaly and it just wasn't working.

We knew another couple who dressed their little ones up as Luke and Vader and they dressed up as Leia and Obiwan. The next year they did the same thing but the parents traded costumes. And again, it took a while before I picked up on what was different.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I saw a costume contest won by--- He dressed as a Fire Plug, and SHE as a Dog. She had a can of Chezz-wizz in her crotch spraying thick,yellow cheese at him all the time!
At a house party, a local couple came as Bride and Groom, they looked FABULOUS!, especially when they got up from the couch and walked around since their clothing had no back-halves! Undies and bare skin! (with tiny straps to hold everything on)
At the same Party: a local Judge came in "Blackface " dressed in in a Zoot Suit, (Cab Calloway?) ,floppy hat, gold chain, as his Wife (Blond, foxy) came as her Husband's character's "Employee"(If you get my meaning?)


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone on here went as Gomez and Morticcia Addams, but he was Morticia and she was Gomez. Nice twist and they were super!!


----------



## That Crazy Halloween Lady (Aug 12, 2016)

Here is a pic of me and my hubby , it was the funnest couple costume we ever did. I had a girl hug me and cry saying she felt like she was at disneyworld.


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

My wife ALWAYS wants to do couple costumes... but does NOT like my ideas.

Here are some of my ideas...


----------



## DogRedScottie (Aug 22, 2016)

My wife and I would also like to do this.... but our body types (and age) make it even harder.

Here is what we found.


----------

